# Merry Christmas / Opening Hours



## Shiny

Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish everyone on DW a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous New Year.

Despite difficult times, 2012 has been a relatively good year for us here at Coversure and we are continually trying to develop our schemes and promote the Valeting & Detailing Industry within the Insurance market. Hopefully 2013 will bring another good year, not only for us but for all our customers.

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Mon 24th December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Tue 25th December	- CLOSED
Wed 26th December	- CLOSED

Thur 27th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Fri 28th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Mon 31st	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*

Tues 1st	January	- CLOSED
 
Wed 2nd	January	- Normal Office Hrs (9am to 5pm)

_(*skeleton staff only)_


----------

